# i was looking at this board... but i have a question



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Ride Snowboards Dose Snowboard - FREE SHIPPING at Altrec.com
it is the Ride Dose 156cm.... i am 5'10 165 lbs it says it is wider? i have a 10 1/2 boot... is there no reason for me to get a board? i am looking to freeride the mountain hit some jumps ect.. and what how does a wider board effect your riding?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

well i wouldnt get a wide board if i where you it makes your heel to toe slowernot as quick or responsive if you whee gunna use it as a pow board i would get a wide but if your just cruzin or doing anything thing besides waist deep pow get the regular. by the way are you the guy in the picture?


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

thanx for the info.. yea thats me... i dont have any pics of me boarding yet.. because i dont want my camera to get messed up.. i tend to fall several times in a day


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

I have same stick but in a 162! It's an awesome board but since you wear a 10.5, I don't think you really need a mid wide board. Check out the Ride DH instead! 

But if you want the Dose, buy it from this dude, Jayson Howard! He has a shop up in Central Washington and can probably get you any Ride board at a good price! 

New RIDE Snowboard DOSE 162 FREE SHIPPING with BN K2 - eBay (item 300194231571 end time Feb-02-08 19:37:27 PST)


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

thanx alot! this site is awsome.. everyone is so friendly lol


----------

